# Ergopower rebuild - brake lever pivot removal



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

To those who have successfully rebuilt their ergopowers, how did you remove the brake lever pivot? On my '01 Veloce 9-speed right shifter I tried to remove this pivot by knocking it out with a short 3mm thick steel rod and several light to medium blows from a small hammer. I'm using far more force than the guy in the Campagnolo Youtube video disassembling his ergopower and I've tried from both sides, but still it won't budge. Just how much force should be needed to remove this pivot? I could try and use more force but I don't want to do permanent damage (to either the ergopower of my fingers).

Since the brake lever and upshift lever couldn't be removed I ended up just overhauling the downshift mechanism. Only one of the g-springs was replaced (they were sold to me singly and I didn't realise there were two in each shifting mechanism) and while the down-shifting it certainly smoother it doesn't engage with the same precision as my newer '06 Chorus ergopower. Is this lack or precision from the one old g-spring in there or maybe from the slightly worn ratchets on the cam body?


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

As much force as it takes. The pins can get pretty stuck after they've been used for a while. As long as you support the body when you bash it there shouldn't be any trouble.

Probably the older g spring causing the vague shifting but i've never done just one at a time to know what it would feel like.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Rebuild*



Fr Ted Crilly said:


> ...how did you remove the brake lever pivot?


When I did a rebuild I think I just left the brake lever in and did not have any problem working around it. It's been a few years but that is what I remember.


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> When I did a rebuild I think I just left the brake lever in and did not have any problem working around it. It's been a few years but that is what I remember.


Did you manage to remove the upshift lever without removing the brake lever? I can't see how that could be done. I'm hoping that cleaning out all the crap that's accumulated inside the upshift mechanism will improve the shifting. I wasn't planning on replacing any parts there.

Thank you both for your suggestions.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Springs and Cams*



Fr Ted Crilly said:


> Did you manage to remove the upshift lever without removing the brake lever?


Just cleaned/replaced the internal springs and cams recommended by Branford as well as new cables and housing. As far as the upshift lever mine was pretty clean so I did not remove it either. I would imagine you could get most gunk out with a little cleaner and compressed air.

As hard as the pin is to get out of the brake lever, I wonder what it will be like going back in. Unless you have a burning desire to completely disassemble the entire Ergo system I would just leave the brake lever installed.


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> Just cleaned/replaced the internal springs and cams recommended by Branford as well as new cables and housing. As far as the upshift lever mine was pretty clean so I did not remove it either. I would imagine you could get most gunk out with a little cleaner and compressed air.
> 
> As hard as the pin is to get out of the brake lever, I wonder what it will be like going back in. Unless you have a burning desire to completely disassemble the entire Ergo system I would just leave the brake lever installed.


My only desire is to get the upshift to be as smooth as the downshift. I've no wish to take the thing apart just for the sake of it. Cleaning out the crap from the downshift mechanism made such a difference I can't help but think that a similar gain could be made to the upshift.
I don't have a spare ergopower to go to should the brake lever removal/reinstall not go to plan so maybe I'll just wait until I can pick up an cheap, used ergopower from Craigslist or Ebay.

Thanks for the help, Ted.


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

i've had a few tough ones. i assume you're using a small punch or something similar...

i've had a to whack a few of them pretty hard to get the pin to move. just support the body. i've got a hole drilled into my bench so i can lay the body down on the bench, completely supported, and go at it. haven't broken one yet. can't say i've ever really been concerned about, though.


----------

